# He's back



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

bbi-smoke said:


> Tamer, your right I don't know why I said grey? LOL
> He is getting very comfy around here, sat on fence for 2 hours yesterday,got 5 feet from him And he never moved. So I let him be! He just looked at me!
> Here is a new picture and this was with my phone camera so nothing high tech!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice pic of someone else taking a pic. :lol:


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Great shot smoke you got pretty close there .


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL ! Yeah that would be my wife in the window! She says if I was tryin to get close to him, she wanted him kicking my ass on film! It was eerie! I actually had the " I probably shouldn't be doing this thought" in time for once!  

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Him looking back over his shoulder. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

